# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  रहस्यमयी हाईवे

## narendraK

रात के ११ बजे हम लोगो की गाड़ी हवा से बाते करती हुई हाइवे पर सरपट दौड़ी जा रही थी। राजू गाड़ी चला रहा था और मैं, विवेक, सुनील, नितिन और दीपक पीछे बैठे बातों में मशगूल थे। पिछले मंगलवार को यह पता चला की हमारे बचपन के यार की शादी नोएड़ा में तय हो गई है। बस फिर कया था, आनन फ़ानन में सफ़र की योज़ना बनी और छह घंटो में हम फ़तेहपुर से ४०० किलोमीटर आगे निकल आए।

बाते की दौर चल ही रहा था कि बीयर की बोतलें खुल गई। आदत से मजबूर सुनील ने मुझे अॉफ़र की पर मैने मना कर दिया।

'पीलो यार, पूरे दल में तुम ही एक हो जो नही पीते हो!' विवेक ने नशे में मुझसे कहा।

'अच्छे सफ़र के लिये हम में से किसी एक की होश में रहना जरूरी है' मैंने कहा।

'ये हुई ना बात!' नितिन ने हँसते हुए कहा 'तुम संत जो ठहरे'.

'इसमें संत वाली क्या बात हुई' मैने तल्ख लहजे में कहा।

'नाराज़ क्यों होते हो यार' विवेक बीच बचाव करते हुए बोला 'जानते हो हम इस समय कहाँ हैं?'

'कहाँ?' सबकी नज़र विवेक पर आ टिकी। विवेक ने एक नज़र सबको देखा और बोला 'हम इस समय दिल्ली-नोएड़ा हाईवे पर हैं, देश की सबसे भूतही जगह'

यह सुनते ही गाड़ी में अज़ीब सा सन्नाटा छा गया।

----------


## ramsingh111

AAGE BHAI,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## narendraK

यह सुनते ही गाड़ी में अज़ीब सा सन्नाटा छा गया। इसी खामोशी में सिर्फ़ गाड़ी के इंजन की आवाज आ रही थी। बाहर घुप्प अंधेरे के बीच चाँद बादलों के बीच झाँक लेता था।

"'तुम भी कहाँ की बात लेकर बैठ गए, 'ये भूत-प्रेत दिमाग में होता है सच में नहीं" लगभग डेढ घंटे बाद नितिन चुप्पी तोड़ी।

"हाँ यही तो में भी बोल रहा था" सुनील ने हाँ में हाँ मिलाते हुए कहा। "तुम कब बोल रहे थे सुनील?" विवेक ने मजाकिया अंदाज में कहा। "अरे तो अब बोल रहा हूँ भई" सुनील ने भी उसी अंदाज में कहा।

रात के डेढ बज़े हैं और चारों तरफ़ सन्नाटा पसरा हुआ है, बीच-बीच में जो चाँद बादलों से झाँक लेता था अब वो भी खतम हो गया। अंधेरा इतना था कि गाड़ी की तेज़ लाईट के बावजूद ५० मीटर से ड्यादा नहीं दिखता था।

हमसब अपनी बातों में इतना मसरूफ़ हो गए कि हमें पता ही नहीं चला कि कब ढाई बज गए और हम दिल्ली-नोएड़ा मेन हाइवे पर ८० किलोमीटर की रफ़्तार से बढ़े जा रहे थे कि राजू ड्रायवर ने अचानक ब्रेक मारा और गाड़ी जोर से आवाज करते हुए रुक गई।

गाड़ी के अंदर हम सब उलट-पुलट हो गए कि तभी नितिन ने गाली देते हुए राजू से गाड़ी रोकने की वजह पूछी।

"राजू, पागल हो गया है क्या? गाड़ी क्यों रोक दी?" विवेक ने झल्लाते हुए कहा पर राजू कुछ नहीं बोला।

"अरे बोलता क्यों नहीं, भाँग खाए है क्या?" नितिन चिढकर बोला। राजू अभी भी सामने देख रहा था। उसकी शक्ल बता रही थी की वह बहुत डरा हुआ था।

मैंने खुद को शांत रखकर राजू के कंधे पर हाथ रखा और पूछा "राजू, तुम डरो मत हम सब तुम्हें कुछ नहीं होने देंगे"। उसकी नज़रें अभी भी सामने ही घूर रही थी।

आखिरकार १५ मिनट बाद राजू सामने बोला "वो ....आ गई है, .............वो वापस आ गई है"।

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*बहुत बढ़िया मित्र लगे रहिये 


मेरी तरफ़ से रेपो ....
*

----------


## narendraK

> *बहुत बढ़िया मित्र लगे रहिये 
> 
> 
> मेरी तरफ़ से रेपो ....
> *


आपका बहुत धन्यवाद। कहानी जारी रहेगी।

----------


## anita

बहुत बढ़िया 

अच्छा सूत्र शुरू किया आपना

----------


## Krishna

गजब .............

----------


## vishal

अच्छा सूत्र 
अपडेट जारी रखे

----------


## Loka

अरे यार आगे अपडेट दो, कौन आ गई, 
आगे जानने के लिए हम मरे जा रहे है |

गजब की शुरुवात है, धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## narendraK

आखिरकार १५ मिनट बाद राजू सामन देखकर बोला "वो ....आ गई है, .............वो वापस आ गई है"। "कौन आ गई है?" नितिन ने बेचैन होते हुए पूछा लेकिन राजू ड्रायवर कुछ बोलने से पहले ही बेहोश हो गया।"

अब समस्या बड़ी विकट हो गई, राजू हमारा ड्रायवर ही नहीं बल्कि गाइड भी था। वह यहाँ के चप्पे-चप्पे से वाकिफ़ था और हम इस इलाके से अनजान थे। विवेक और नितिन ड्रायवर को होश में लानें की कोशिश करने लगे, सुनील तो पहले ही डरपोक किस्म का था और इस दुर्घटना ने उसके हाँथ-पैर फुला दिये। जनाब के मुँह से लगातार हनुमान चालीसा का पाठ निकल रहा था।

'......वो वापस आ गई है' 'ये शब्द मेरी खोपड़ी में धाड़-धाड़ कर गूंज रहे थे। कौन आ गई है जिससे राजू इतना डरा हुआ था? बहरहाल यहाँ अधिक देर तक रुकना मुनासिब ना था इसलिए ड्रायवर को गाड़ी के पीछे लेटाया गया। विवेक ने स्टियरिंग संभाल लिया और जैसे ही गाड़ी स्टार्ट करने को हुआ, '''...... धाँ.. य!... सन्नाटे को चीरती हुई एक जोरदार आवाज ने हमारा ध्यान खींच लिया।

ये बंदूक की आवाज थी और लुटेरों के ख़तरे को भाँपकर नितिन बोला "जल्दी कर विवेक, शायद लुटेरें आस-पास ही हों"। "मैं जानता हूँ पर ये गाड़ी स्टार्ट नहीं हो रही है, धक्का लगाना पड़ेगा" विवेक झुँझलाकर बोला। 

"मैं गाड़ी से बाहर नहीं जाउगा, तुम लोग ही धक्का लगाओ" सुनील घबराते हुए बोला। मैंने कहा "ठीक है मैं धक्का लगाता हुँ, विवेक मेरी मदद करो"। विवेक ने नितिन को रिवाल्वर देते हुए कहा "चारों कर नज़र रख़ना और ख़तरा दिखे तो गोली चलानें में हिचकना मत"।

नितिन रिवाल्वर संभाल कर खड़ा हो गया, अबतक दीपक जो पीकर टल्ली था वो भी उठ गया था और उसने स्टियरिंग संभाल लिया। गाड़ी स्टार्ट होते ही सबने राहत की साँस ली और थोड़ी देर में ही हमारी गाड़ी हाइवे पर दौड़ रही थी। विवेक और दीपक के चुटकुलों ने माहौल को हल्का कर दिया, ख़तरा शायद टल गया था ........... या शायद नहीं। 

बैठे-बैठे कब मेरी आँख लग गई पता ही नहीं चला। सपनें*में ड्रायवर के वही शब्द गूँज़ रहे थे और मेरा वही सवाल "कौन वापस आ गई है?"। ड्रायवर मेरे सामने अभीभी बेहोश था, मैंने घड़ी देखी रात के सवा तीन बज़े थे। दीपक जो गाड़ी चला रहा था उसे छोड़कर सब से रहे थे। मैं खिड़की के बाहर देखने लगा जहाँ सुनसान सड़क पर दूर-दूर तक कोई नहीं था। अंधेरे का साम्राज्य हर जगह फ़ैला हुआ था। 

"वो आ गई है" मैंने पलटकर देखा तो ड्रायवर बैठा मुझे देखकर रहा था। "वो वापस आ गई है" ड्रायवर फिर से बोला और मैं पूछ बैठा "राजू, कौन वापस आ गई है मुझे बताओ"। 

"आगे मत जाओ साहब! ....... वापस लौट जाओ" राजू मुझे एकटक देख रहा था और बोला "वो सबको मार डालेगी, सिर्फ़ आप इन्हें बचा सकते हो"। 

"मुझे बताओ तुम किसकी बात कर रहे हो, और मैं इन्हें कैसे बचा सकता हूँ" मैंने राजू के कंधे पर हाथ रखकर कहा। 

"पहले वादा करो साहब, आप इनको कुछ नहीं हो ने दोगे" राजू ने मेरी आँखों में आँखे डालते हुए कहा। "मैं वादा करता हुँ, अब बताओ तुम किसकी बात कर रहे हो" मैंने राजू से कहा। 

"वो सबको मार डालेगी" राजू सिर झुकाए हुए बोला, मैं राजू को देख रहा था, मेरी छठी इन्द्री ख़तरे का आभास दे रही थी कि वो फिर बोला "....... नहीं, मैं सबको मार डालूंगी", अचानक राजू की शक्ल किसी लड़की की तरह लगने लगी तभी वह मेरी तरफ झपटी। मैंने अपनें हाथों से उसे रोका और उसका नाखून मेरी कलाई में लगा और तेज दर्द की सिरहन से मेरी नींद खुल गई।

मेरा पूरा बदन पसीने से लथपथ था, विवेक मुझे उठाने की कोशिश कर रहा था। तभी दर्द ने मेरा ध्यान मेरी कलाई पर खींचा जहा नाखून का गहरा घाव था।

----------


## narendraK

> नरेन्द जी पी के का रेपो कबू़ल करो


धन्यवाद मित्र, रेपो के लिए. सभी मित्रों को मेरी तरफ से धन्याद.

----------


## narendraK

मित्रों, ये कहानी थोड़ी सेंसर कर दी गई थी इस लिए जो मित्र कहानी को बिना ब्रेक के पढ़ना चाहते हैं उनके लिए मैंने कहानी इस डॉक्यूमेंट में संकलित कर दी है। पढ़ें और खुशियां मनाये। 

https://docs.google.com/a/narendrake...it?usp=sharing

----------


## Balrajg1970

kon se bhasa h y, bhai

----------


## Loka

> मित्रों, ये कहानी थोड़ी सेंसर कर दी गई थी इस लिए जो मित्र कहानी को बिना ब्रेक के पढ़ना चाहते हैं उनके लिए मैंने कहानी इस डॉक्यूमेंट में संकलित कर दी है। पढ़ें और खुशियां मनाये। 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/a/narendrake...it?usp=sharing


आप इसकी शेयरिंग सेटिंग बदले, अभी इसको देखने के लिए रिक्वेस्ट करनी पड़ रही है, आप इसे बदल कर सभी के लिए कर दें |

----------


## narendraK

> आप इसकी शेयरिंग सेटिंग बदले, अभी इसको देखने के लिए रिक्वेस्ट करनी पड़ रही है, आप इसे बदल कर सभी के लिए कर दें |


 अब देखिये, सेटिंग चेंज कर दी गई है।

----------


## narendraK

Updated link: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing

----------


## shriram

*सुन्दर एवम सम्पूर्ण कहानी ।
इसके लिए आपको धन्यवाद बन्धु ।
*

----------


## shriram

*कुछ प्रश्न अनुत्तरित रह गए --- 
1- कार में बैठे लोगों को शुरुआत में गोली चलने की आवाज सुनाई देना 
2 - राजू का चलती कार में से गायब हो जाना एवम अंत तक उसका पता न लगना ।
3 - कार से एक अधेड़ ब्यक्ति का बुरी तरह से टकरा जाना एवम अंत तक उसके बारे में ये पता न लगना कि वो कौन 
था । 
4 - भैरव एवम अन्य दो आदमियो को जो गोली मारी गयी थी क्या वो भी नकली थी ? फिर उन आदमियो का क्या हुआ ?
जबकि उस समय बन्दरों के कारण पुलिस एवम नेता भी उस जगह आ गए थे ।
5 - जब विवेक डंकिनी से मिला ही हुआ था एवम डंकिनी सिर्फ नाटक कर रहीथी तो वुडू जादू से दोनों पैर क्यो तोड़ दी ?एवम फिर विवेक क्यो पुलिस एवम मंदिर के पुजारी के पास मदद के लिए गया जबकि वह तो डंकिनी से मिले होने के कारण सब कुछ जनता था ?  
6 - मारे गए डंकिनी के साथियो के शव का क्या हुआ ? 
7 - प्रेत आत्मा मन की बात जान जाती है तब गौरी की प्रेत आत्मा डंकिनी और विकाश के खेल को क्यो नही समझ पायी ? फिर प्रतिशोधित प्रेतात्मा में अपार ताकत होती है एवम कोई भी मानवीय शक्ति उस पर काबू नही कर सकती है । जबकि गौरी की प्रेत आत्मा उस हाईवे पर कई लोगो को मार भी चुकी थी ।तब ऐसी शक्तिशाली प्रेत आत्मा  भैरव एवम उसके साथियों के सामने विवश कैसे हो सकती है ?
*

----------


## pkpasi

> *कुछ प्रश्न अनुत्तरित रह गए --- 
> 1- कार में बैठे लोगों को शुरुआत में गोली चलने की आवाज सुनाई देना 
> 2 - राजू का चलती कार में से गायब हो जाना एवम अंत तक उसका पता न लगना ।
> 3 - कार से एक अधेड़ ब्यक्ति का बुरी तरह से टकरा जाना एवम अंत तक उसके बारे में ये पता न लगना कि वो कौन 
> था । 
> 4 - भैरव एवम अन्य दो आदमियो को जो गोली मारी गयी थी क्या वो भी नकली थी ? फिर उन आदमियो का क्या हुआ ?
> जबकि उस समय बन्दरों के कारण पुलिस एवम नेता भी उस जगह आ गए थे ।
> 5 - जब विवेक डंकिनी से मिला ही हुआ था एवम डंकिनी सिर्फ नाटक कर रहीथी तो वुडू जादू से दोनों पैर क्यो तोड़ दी ?एवम फिर विवेक क्यो पुलिस एवम मंदिर के पुजारी के पास मदद के लिए गया जबकि वह तो डंकिनी से मिले होने के कारण सब कुछ जनता था ?  
> 6 - मारे गए डंकिनी के साथियो के शव का क्या हुआ ? 
> ...


मित्र कहानी में कुछ ना कुछ शेष रह ही जाता है

----------


## Lovelife

Bhut bdiya kahani ...

----------

